# غاليين بس مش بنى ادمين



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

بسم اللة القوى 

بقلمى مش منقول 



فكرت 

حد يندة دونا و روك 

بيشربوا شاى وفاضيين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اننا نتشارك فى صور غالية علينا 

وجدًا

وربما اوفى واصدق من بشر كثيرين 


عموما هما مش بنى ادمين 

لكن تربيتهم متعة خالصة وتسلية ممتعة فعلا 

وبالخارج يستخدمون تلك المخلوقات وتربيتها لتحسين نفسية 

من يربيها 
وموجودة بالفعل بكل الاماكن العامة والخاصة 




بس تشاركونى بجد 

بصور مماثلة 


لغاليين بس مش بنى ادمين 


اكيد موضوع مش مبطن 


الا بقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هتشاركوا ولا نقفلوة 




يالا 


هابدا بنفسى


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

كلهم حلوين يا اسماشيل
فيا متابع لكن للأسف مافى شيئ غالى عندى اشارك بية


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> كلهم حلوين يا اسماشيل
> فيا متابع لكن للأسف مافى شيئ غالى عندى اشارك بية


 


:download:

شكرا لمشاركتك ومتابعتك د/جوجو 

اتمنى امنية 

ان يشارك من يحب تلك المخلوقات ويربيها 


بصور لها 


لانهم فعلا 


غاليين ومخلصين ومحبين رغم انهم مش بنى ادمين


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> شكرا لمشاركتك ومتابعتك د/جوجو
> 
> ...


*طيب يا اسماشيل 
بس غلاسة مش همسح مشاركتى:t30:
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *طيب يا اسماشيل *
> 
> *بس غلاسة مش همسح مشاركتى:t30:*​


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حد قال لك امسح مشاركتك 
لما انا فرحانة بيها وبمتابعتك 

الا 

باقى المنتدى فين ؟؟؟؟؟


 كويسين ولا بعافية يعنى 


ما تعدى عليهم فيتامينات وادوية مقوية للمشاركات يا دكتور


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*للأسف يا اسماشيل هم يملكون ماهو اقوى من هاد
هييجو  ماتخافى
يعنى هيروحو وين
انتى نجمة محبوبة وكل الناس بتحب متابعتك

*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *للأسف يا اسماشيل هم يملكون ماهو اقوى من هاد*
> 
> *هييجو ماتخافى*
> *يعنى هيروحو وين*
> ...


 

:download:

ربنا يخليك وترفع من معنوياتى يا دكتور 

بس انا مش نجمة ولا حاجة 
انا غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط 


انتم جميعا 

روك بصراحة ودونا 

وكل المشرفين 

هما نجوم واقمار هذا المنتدى بمتابعتهم واهتمامهم وردودهم 
*وحرقهم وحذفهم وغلقهم لموضوعاتى* 


شايف نجوميتى مسودة ازاى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههه


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

لا يا اسماشيل
دة علشان بنحبك اهتمامنا بيكى بذيادة بس
ههههههههه
واكيد انتى بدك نحبك
ولا اية رأيك؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*فكره حلوه منك يا asmicheal 
وهبقي اصور كلبتي جاكي وانزلها هنا
بس لما الواحد يفوق شويه
شكرا ليكي ع فكرتك الجديده​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> لا يا اسماشيل
> دة علشان بنحبك اهتمامنا بيكى بذيادة بس
> ههههههههه
> واكيد انتى بدك نحبك
> ولا اية رأيك؟؟


 

:download:


اكيد طبعا بتحبونى 

امال مين بيحرق ويحذف ويغلق مواضيعى 

من كتر الحب طبعا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

على فكرة عارفة وبغلس


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

الله عليكي
حالك مثل السكر

ونحنا يشرفنا وجودك ياستى ومواضيعك الحلوة علشان نحرقها ونحذفها ونغلقها
اقصد نتابعها يعنى


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره حلوه منك يا asmicheal ​*
> *وهبقي اصور كلبتي جاكي وانزلها هنا*
> *بس لما الواحد يفوق شويه*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي ع فكرتك الجديده*​


 

:download:

يالا فوق بسرعة مايكل احنا صيف واجازة 


ثم الصورة بالموبيل او الكاميرا مش هتاخد دقيقة 


بطلوا كسل بقى هههههههههه
 

 فى انتظار انسة جاكى


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> الله عليكي
> حالك مثل السكر
> 
> ونحنا يشرفنا وجودك ياستى ومواضيعك الحلوة علشان نحرقها ونحذفها ونغلقها
> اقصد نتابعها يعنى


 

:download:

ايوة متابعة دموية 

والنبى الاقسام اللى انتوا فيها 
بوظت وداعتكم 

والنبى


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

اى وداعة بتحكى فيها
حد قالك علينا طيبين من اصل..؟؟
لو كنتى سامعة اشاعة احب أأكدلك انها مغلوطة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الله ما اعظم أعمالك يا رب كلها بحكمة صنعت
انا بحب العصافير قوووووووى بكل أنواها
وكمان بحب أسماك الزينة 
العصافير بتعلمنى ازاى منعولش هم بكرة
والسمك لما الواحد يتأمل فى طريقة حياتها ونظامها
بيتعلم الكتير منها...
ربنا دة جميييييل قوووووى فى كل شئ
*​*[font=times new roman (arabic)] [/font]*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> اى وداعة بتحكى فيها
> حد قالك علينا طيبين من اصل..؟؟
> لو كنتى سامعة اشاعة احب أأكدلك انها مغلوطة


 

:download:


لا فى منتدى روك ابن المسيح 
مافيش اشاعات 

لان عيون الصقر روك بتراقب الخفيات والظاهرات 

امال مواضيعى بتتربق على دماغى 

بالحذف والغلق والحرق ازاى يعنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انتم من اطيب والذ الناس بجد 
وبحبكم كلكم 

حتى من اختلف بالراى معهم 
متاكدة تاكدى من وجود ربنا وضبطة للخليقة كلها 

انهم فى يوم من الايام فى ملء الزمان 
هنا بالارضية 
او بالابدية 

هيكونوا من الغاليين عليا وزملاء جدعان 
فى ملء الزمان بقى 
يعنى بعد 100 
150 سنة يا بنى


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

العمر الطويل لحضرتك


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *الله ما اعظم أعمالك يا رب كلها بحكمة صنعت*
> 
> *انا بحب العصافير قوووووووى بكل أنواها*
> *وكمان بحب أسماك الزينة *
> ...


 

:download:

عارف ابو تربو 
الكوكاتيل البنت 
كانت صديقة لى جدا 
ومهما ينفتح الشباك لا يمكن كانت تطير برة 

تخيل 

لما حصل موضوع انفلونزا الطيور 

زوجى اصر انى اتخلص منهم 
اعطيتهم لبائع  الحيوانات الاليفة اللى اشتريتة منهم 

تخيل 

ان الكوكاتيل دى امتنعت عن الاكل والشرب وماتت 

تخيل الوفاء لحد فين 



اما الاسماك 
فدى عالم تانى 
كنت اضع احد الاحواض الكبيرة  (2 حوض )


طولة كان 180 سم 








فوق الارش امام التليفون 

من جمال الحياة الكاملة فية 
الزرع اللى بالاحواض طبيعى وكان ينافس الاسماك بجمالة ونموة 


كان من يتكلم فى التليفون يسرح فى جمال الاسماك 

التامل والروعة كلها بتلك الكائنات 

حقيقى اللة مبدع الجمال والروعة


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> العمر الطويل لحضرتك


 

هههههههههه يا واد يا مؤدب انت:t30:


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

مش دايما ورحمة خالى حسن
دة بس يمكن علشان عايز العب شوية 
وبعدين مالكيش دعوة انتى 
روحى اعمليلى شاى بالنعناع لانك عكرتى صفوى
ويارب النور يقطع علشان اسيبك وامشى لانى خلاص على اخرى منك
بس هة


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة just member 









*العمر الطويل لحضرتك*
**










روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا واد يا مؤدب انت:t30:


 

:download:

يا روزى يا حبيبتى 

هوة قصدة 

ابقى قابلينى لو اصطلحتى مع معارضينك اللى بيحبوكى عما عما 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> مش دايما ورحمة خالى حسن
> دة بس يمكن علشان عايز العب شوية
> وبعدين مالكيش دعوة انتى
> روحى اعمليلى شاى بالنعناع لانك عكرتى صفوى
> ...


 

هههههههههه طيب انا هوريك الشاي بالنعناع في عز الضهر ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اهوة اتفضلى يا ست روزى
بقينا ندخل فى طريق خطأ 

ورحمة خالى حسن يا ستو اسماشيل ولا قصدى شيئ غير بمحبة بحكيلك هيك 
لو مصدقانى هاتيلى شيكولاة
مش مصدقانى 
اضربى البنت روزى لانها اللى عملت كل هاد

*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اه يا قمر انتي فهماه بقي

طيب هتقبليهم فين عشان اروح ارخم بردو هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه يا قمر انتي فهماه بقي
> 
> طيب هتقبليهم فين عشان اروح ارخم بردو هههههههههههه


*رخمة غلاسة البت دى
ومفترية وشريرة كمان:11azy:
بس هة:t30:
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *اهوة اتفضلى يا ست روزى*
> 
> *بقينا ندخل فى طريق خطأ *​
> *ورحمة خالى حسن يا ستو اسماشيل ولا قصدى شيئ غير بمحبة بحكيلك هيك *
> ...


 

:download:


ورحمة عمى حسنين 

انى مصدقاك 
وما توقعش بينى وبين ارق رقيقات المنتدى 

طوفان الحب الغامر روزى 

بقول سُكى على الشاى ابو نعناع روزى


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *رخمة غلاسة البت دى*
> 
> *ومفترية وشريرة كمان:11azy:*
> *بس هة:t30:*​


 

هههههههههه انا ده انا عسل حتي هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

طيب طلاما مصدقانى 
فين الشيكولاة بقى

لالا يا اسماشيل انا كدة مش مصدق انك مصدقانى 
وبصراحة مابقتش عارف مين مصدق مين بس ما علينا بقى
نهارنا ابيض وزى الفل
دة اعلان لمسحوق غسيل جديد


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

ايوة يا روزى
عسل ياختى
بس عسل اسود


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه يا قمر انتي فهماه بقي
> 
> طيب هتقبليهم فين عشان اروح ارخم بردو هههههههههههه


 

:download:

بقابل بنات حصريا 


انما اكيد

 هشوف كل بتوع النت فى السماء وعليهم خير بقى


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ورحمة عمى حسنين
> ...


 

هههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

ده من زوقك

ومش تقلقي مش هيعرف يوقع بينا الواد ده ههههههههههه

ومفيش ليه شاي بالنعناع هعمل ليا وليكي فقط

انزل اشرب بقي عند الجيران ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بقابل بنات حصريا
> 
> ...


*حلوة حصريا دى
تحسى ان روتانا سينيما هى اللى بتكلمك


وعموما يا ستى احنا يشرفنا مقابلتك بردو




































فىة الجنة ونعيمة على رأى اخونا البعدا

*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> طيب طلاما مصدقانى
> فين الشيكولاة بقى
> 
> لالا يا اسماشيل انا كدة مش مصدق انك مصدقانى
> ...


 

هههههههههههه نضحك يعني والا نعمل ايه

ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> ايوة يا روزى
> عسل ياختى
> بس عسل اسود


 

اهو انت بقي

اخص اخص علي كده ههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
> 
> ده من زوقك
> 
> ...


*ومالة
بمصر الناس لبعضها
ومالكيش دعوة يا كوبة اخرجى منها انتى:t30:
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

لست الكل روزى 
ولكبير المشرفين د/ جوجو 


علشان مش تتخانقوا 
وتلموا علينا البرتقال والتفاح الدموى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *ومالة*
> 
> *بمصر الناس لبعضها*
> *ومالكيش دعوة يا كوبة اخرجى منها انتى:t30:*​


 

هههههههههه حاضر اديني خارجه اهو

وربنا علي المفتري ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لست الكل روزى
> ولكبير المشرفين د/ جوجو
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يلا انا هسامحه عشان خاطرك انتي بس ههههههههههه

موضوعك جميل يا قمر

ربنا معاكي


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

لا انا هاكلها لوحدى
روزى مش عايزة وماقالتش انها عايزة


ميرسى جدا يا اسماشيل 
ربنا يبارك محبتك وتعب خدمتك
وفيا بس كنت بهزر وبضحك معكم
فيا متابع بقى موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *حلوة حصريا دى*
> 
> *تحسى ان روتانا سينيما هى اللى بتكلمك*
> **​
> ...


 


:download:

لية مش هيبقى معاك حول العيون 
و 

باقى الشلة 


هوة انت هتبقى فاضى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> لا انا هاكلها لوحدى
> روزى مش عايزة وماقالتش انها عايزة
> 
> 
> ...


 


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يلا انا هسامحه عشان خاطرك انتي بس ههههههههههه
> 
> موضوعك جميل يا قمر
> 
> ربنا معاكي


 


:download:

دايما اقول البنات غلابة وطيبين 

انتى سامحتية 
انما هوة بقى 

يالا بنهدى النفوس 


كبريت وجاز عشماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا
روزى معروفة بطيبة قلبها وجمال وجودها 

انما انا لا 
شرير حتى النخاااع
هاهاهاهاهاها
ضحكة شيطانية متقطعة هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> دايما اقول البنات غلابة وطيبين
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ايه يا قمر هتفجري الموضوع والا ايه ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> طبعا
> روزى معروفة بطيبة قلبها وجمال وجودها
> 
> انما انا لا
> ...


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالا يا جوجو انت كوبه اه بس مش شرير

وبعدين بس بقي تعبتني 

عايزه اروح اشرب حاجه

هههههههههههههه اسكت بقي ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ايه يا قمر هتفجري الموضوع والا ايه ههههههههههه


 

:download:

لا مش هقدر فية صور الغاليين حبايبى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كان نفسى اجيب صور العصافير بتاعتى
بس باين عليهم راحو يتفسحو وجايين
مش عارف مين ساب الباب مفتوح
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> طبعا
> روزى معروفة بطيبة قلبها وجمال وجودها
> 
> انما انا لا
> ...


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خدتى بالك يا روزى 

عالم ما تجيش  الا بالكبريت والجاز 


خلاص عشماوى فرصة تانية 

هوة قال فى حق البنت كلام حلو وضّبط نفسة 


فخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

دى ضحكة الهاكر  الى قفلوا منتدى الحوار 

فى هجمة جهادية رمضانية معتادة 


 مسيو جوجو


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *كان نفسى اجيب صور العصافير بتاعتى*
> *بس باين عليهم راحو يتفسحو وجايين*
> *مش عارف مين ساب الباب مفتوح*
> *هههههههههههههههه*


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى واخد بابك يتهنا بة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ربنا يقويكم على قوم الكافرين يا امى

*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *ربنا يقويكم على قوم الكافرين يا امى*​


 

:download:

لا الادمين المرة دى زهق 
وواضح انة ياس  من كتر مقاومتة 

مش كل الادمين زى روك 
روك بصحيح بسم الصليب علية


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

محدش مربى حاجات غاليين بس مش بنى ادمين 

غيرى وغير جاكى بتاعت مايكل كوكو 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> محدش مربى حاجات غاليين بس مش بنى ادمين
> 
> غيرى وغير جاكى بتاعت مايكل كوكو
> 
> ...




*سيبي البت في حالها
شكلك نقيتي عليها
تعبانه قووي 
ادعيلها بالسلامه بقي :11azy:​*


----------



## JOULIANA (24 أغسطس 2010)

*دائما تتحفينا بمواضيعك الحصرية و الشيقة*

*اعجبتني جدا فكرة الموضوع*

*و انا اوافقك الراي فكتيرا ما نصادف في حياتنا من هم اوفى و اصدق من الانسان في حد داته*


*ساعود بعد ان اجمع مجموعة من صور "الغاليين بس مش بني ادمين"*

*وشكرا جزيلا لك مرة اخرى غاليتي*​


----------



## JOULIANA (24 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا مرة اخرى للغالية*
*asmicheal* 

*وهده هي الصور التي وعدتكم بها*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

JOULIANA قال:


> *شكرا مرة اخرى للغالية*
> *asmicheal*
> 
> *وهده هي الصور التي وعدتكم بها*​




*ممكن نتعرف طيب
اسامي البهوات ايه :t9:
وخصوصا البشمهندس ابو عيون زرقه​*


----------



## JOULIANA (24 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههه اوي اوي*

*بس هما مش بهوات *

*دول بيه و ست*

*ابو عيون زرقه على قولتك اسمه دونالد     dhonald*

*و الست هانم اسمها الطيس    altesse*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

JOULIANA قال:


> *هههههههه اوي اوي*
> 
> *بس هما مش بهوات *
> 
> ...




*دونالد بيه
والطيس هانم
يتربوا في عزك يختي :smil8:​*


----------

